# The Hype Machine



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Any of you guys go on http://hypem.com ??

Im addicted to it!

For anyone who's wondering what the hell im on about. Hypem collates looooads of music blogs in one place, making it a great place to find new music.
:thumb:


----------

